# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Hoofd >  Chronische spanningshoofdpijn

## plopper

Hallo allemaal,

ik had graag geweten of iemand een remedie kent tegen chronische spanningshoofdpijn.
Ik heb gedurende drie maand sipralexa geprobeerd maar dit helpt niet.
Ik word ook zo moe van de sipralexa.. ben nu bezig met afbouwen.
Ik heb al vanalles geprobeerd, acupunctuur, ontspanningsoefeningen maar niks helpt.

ik heb last van deze spanningshoofdpijn van ' s ochtends tot ' s avonds.
Zou mss en andere ad helpen, ik dacht aan prozac of efexor?
Ik weet niet of dit zou helpen en wat ik eventueel zou mogen verwachten van deze medicatie?

Of als iemand een andre oplossing weet, jullie mogen het gerust laten weten.. want ik word er zo moedeloos van..
Groetjes..

----------


## sietske763

heb je wel eens amitryptiline gehad??
helpt heel goed tegen hoofdpijn, in hogere dosering is het een AD, in 25 mg is het een preventief hoofdpijnmed.
ik had ook een AD nodig, dus heb 150 mg, ben dus niet depri en heb geen koppijn.
een ander goed preventief middel is atacand heb dat eerst gehad, prima middel.
maar eerst mag je 2 weken geen pijnstillers vanwege afkicken, dat moet nl. omdat tevaak pijnstillers slikken ook weer hoofdpijn veroorzaakt (rebound versch.)
hoop dat je hiermee wat kan
sterkte

----------


## Onassa

plopper, ik denk dat je het beste naar je huisarts kunt gan en vragen wat je bij je huidige medicatie mag gebruiken.
Ik heb ook chronische S hoofdpijn.
Bij mij helpt tramadol het beste.
Ik hoop dat je wat kunt krijgen hier tegen, want het legt je leven aardig plat altijd die rot hoofdpijn.
Succes en sterkte!

Groetjes,
Diane

----------


## Sefi

Heb je weleens triggerpoint therapie geprobeerd? Dit is niet zo bekend, maar helpt vaak bij verschillende soorten hoofdpijn.
Triggerpoints zorgen voor hoge spierspanningen en kan dus ook spanningshoofdpijn veroorzaken.
Kijk voor meer info over triggerpoints op de volgende website:
http://www.triggerpointboek.nl

----------


## dotito

Hey plopper,

Ja spanningshoofdpijn is idd niet leuk te hebben he.Ook ik heb daar heel lang veel last van gehad,nu is het gelukkig wat beter.Spanningshoofdpijn heeft eigenlijk veel te maken met onrust in je hoofd,en spanningen in je nek/schouders die dat dan vast zetten op je spieren.Heb je momenteel spanningen,of sta je onder druk of zo?Bij is dat verbetert ,als mijn zorgen wat weg vielen vandaar dat ik dat gewoon vraag.
Wat naar schijnt goed moet zijn voor spanningshoofdpijn zijn bètablokkers,als ge hoofdpijn hebt dat vernauwd de bloedvaten,en bètablokkers zet die dan terug open.Is best dat je daar is met je DR.over praat,want iedereen is natuurlijk anders,is maar een tip.Het is maar om dat het bij mij helpt.

Hoop dat je snel van je hoofdpijn vanaf bent.

Beste Do

----------


## plopper

Bedankt allemmal voor de interessante pistes.. leuk dat deze site bestaat zodat we beseffen dat we niet de enige op deze planeet zijn met zorgen.. groetjes allemaal xx

----------


## Onassa

Precies Plopper en je kunt hier altijd je verhaal kwijt.

----------

